# i got a pre owned snake



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

i got a pre owned corn snake and the previous owner fed it hoppers twice a week (its 3 and a half years old) and i want to only feed him once a week so how and what size mouse


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

carpet_python said:


> i got a pre owned corn snake and the previous owner fed it hoppers twice a week (its 3 and a half years old) and i want to only feed him once a week so how and what size mouse


 how big & how old?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

We give our adult corns weaner rats - usually around 30 - 40 gram ones, feeding once a week. 
However, some will depend on how big he is. 
What weight are the hoppers? Don't rush any changes, he needs to settle into his new home first.


----------



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

he is 3 and a half years old and i haven't weighed him yet


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

They asked the weight of the food. 

Hoppers sound too small of a prey item for a 3 year old corn snake. I would offer a large mouse every 7 to 10 days.


----------



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

ok thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

LiasisUK said:


> They asked the weight of the food.
> 
> Hoppers sound too small of a prey item for a 3 year old corn snake. I would offer a large mouse every 7 to 10 days.


Yes and no.
A properly reared corn, yes.
However if its only been given 2 hoppers a week, its under-sized and has been neglected. 
It needs to be treated as a juvenile, small meals but increased regularly.


----------



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

ok


----------



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

should i give him a small mouse twice a week and then up to larger food?


----------

